# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Vernevelaar weggehouden van Nederlandse patiënt

## IedereenLucht

De vernevelaar is aan apparaat dat met behulp van een eenvoudige zoutoplossing de luchtwegen van de gebruiker reinigt. De oplossing wordt verneveld tot een microfijne mist die direct ingeademd kan worden. Het is een natuurlijk hulpmiddel dat in vele vormen al jaren word gebruikt. In ziekenhuizen word het apparaat veel toegepast, Onder andere voor de betere inname van medicijnen voor patiënten die dit op dat moment door een acute situatie niet kunnen. 

De vernevelaar wordt wereldwijd ook geproduceerd in een voor de consument geschikte uitvoering die gewoon thuis met een zoutoplossing veilig gebruikt kan worden. Maar kopen kon je dit apparaat in Nederland niet. Huisartsen en specialisten doen erg geheimzinnig over de vernevelaar en zijn van mening dat een behandeling, zelfs die met een eenvoudige zoutoplossing, altijd onder toeziend oog en in bijzijn van een specialist dient te gebeuren. In de rest van Europa en zelfs daarbuiten is dit zeker niet het geval.

Het apparaat wordt daar gewoon in de winkel verkocht en door Jan en alleman gebruikt. Het wordt toegepast voor alle problemen rondom de luchtwegen, jong of oud, mens of dier. Bij verkoudheid of serieuzere aandoeningen. Zelf mensen die willen stoppen met roken krijgen hierbij hulp van de vernevelaar. 

Waarom is het in de rest van de wereld wel normaal product en hier in Nederland niet?

Wie heeft er belang bij dat de Nederlander de vernevelaar niet gebruikt? Werkt het te goed? Brengt het apparaat het medicijn gebruik van de patiënt te veel terug? Komen daarmee de inkomsten van de medische branche in gevaar?

Bloedsuiker meters kun je overal kopen. Als je diabetes hebt, heb je medicijnen en regelmatige controle nodig. Bloeddrukmeters, kun je overal kopen. Als je jezelf in de gaten houdt, kun je hart en vaat ziekten voor zijn door controle en medicijnen. Ga zo maar door. 

Maar een vernevelaar die ervoor zorgt dat de patiënt door een vrij eenvoudige en bovendien eeuwenoude techniek, zich beter voelt en in veel gevallen zelfs minder of geen medicijnen meer gebruikt. Dat bestaat niet, dan kan men niet kopen. Men kan het alleen onder begeleiding van een specialist in het ziekenhuis even gebruiken, want het is echt een gevaarlijk apparaat

Kijk voor meer informatie eens op www.iedereenlucht.nl

----------


## hendrina

Ik gebruik al jaren een vernevelaar thuis .Op advies van de longarts en gekregen via
het CZ. Ik gebruik hem met medicatie. Combivent.

----------


## beaenjan

Vernevelen is niet helemaal zonder risico. Ik heb dit onlangs in het ziekenhuis ervaren. Kreeg geweldige pijn op de borst en in linkerarm en lag binnen de kortste keren op hartbewaking. Toen men daar weer probeerde te vernevelen begon alles opnieuw waarom ik niet meer aan de vernevelaar mag.

----------


## hendrina

Niet iedereen kan er inderdaad tegen. Ligt ook aan de medicatie. Ik ken ook verschillende
mensen die er benauwder van worden. Ik kan hem nog goed verdragen gelukkig..
Voel me er nog steeds opgelucht bij

----------

